# Scratch Built Warhound Titan



## jameswood1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello everyone. Today I am going to show you the warhound titan project I have been working on. 

This is the titans foot cut out with assembly instructions next to it.​ 


These are the assembly instructions.

Hoping to get this finished before the end of october. ​


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

There is a log section on the boards. I think this might be better suited there. 

Should be good though, I hope you can pull it off! Best of luck with it


----------



## jameswood1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks. (How can I move it?)


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I reported it to the admin for you, its in the upper right of the box next to the rep button. 

Good luck with the project mate!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

got it reported already I have moving grots already firing up the lifta droppa.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> got it reported already I have moving grots already firing up the lifta droppa.


totally random, but +rep for being a clever bastard.


----------



## jameswood1 (Feb 1, 2011)

going to put that foot together tomorrow then put some pics up.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

glad someone else is going to do a scratchbuild titan!


----------

